# Bank Transfer to Germany



## coshea7 (8 Oct 2004)

Anyone have any experience transferring money to Germany?

Can it be done over the internet? What is the best way to go about it?

I need to pay for 2 small items purchased on ebay.


----------



## w0dgah (8 Oct 2004)

*IBAN*

go to your own bank to get the form and an explanation


----------



## Enaja (10 Oct 2004)

*Re: IBAN*

[broken link removed]


----------



## Max Hopper (11 Oct 2004)

Or you could avoid all the nonsense associated with banking in Ireland (promulgated by our avariciousness) and bank in  (which you are entitled to to as an EU citizen).


----------



## coshea7 (11 Oct 2004)

Thanks for the advice.

My own bank (AIB) will do the transfer via Internet banking for 75c .

This is a lot dearer than Money bookers on small transfers - their cost is 1% up to a max of 50c.

Anyone any experience of using Moneybookers?


----------



## Max Hopper (13 Oct 2004)

Dunno about anyone else, but a cost of 50c seems dear compared to 0c. I cannot comprehend why AIB charges 75c to a German account and 28c to an Irish one. That is illegal (unless AIB is adding some additional 'value' to the transaction).<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Time to get an account at a bank that competes for your custom (free transactions, *full* internet banking (no snail-mail requirements), current account interest-bearing, stock-brokerage, etc, etc).


----------



## murphaph (26 Oct 2004)

I just called AIB 24Hr online and asked to add a german account to my list of acounts to which I transfer funds.

The woman told me point blank it can't be done on 24Hr online, has to be done over the phone with one of them. wtf?

Has ANYBODY transferred funds to a foreign account from within 24Hr online?


----------



## w0dgah (26 Oct 2004)

*at present*

no, you ring them up and get a human to do it.


----------



## murphaph (26 Oct 2004)

*Re: at present*

That sucks. Yet another reason to leave AIB. I'm going to too. Thanks w0dgah.


----------



## w0dgah (27 Oct 2004)

*AIB DID say to me*

That they are going to enhance their online interface to allow the customer to send (was it ) Swiflink or swiftsomething  and IBAN payments through it but not until the first half of next year . 

You could always ring em up and hassle them about it because enhancements work at a glacial pace in there. 

The IFSRA could be prodded about compliance with Euroland laws and directives by our banks , once one has specific evidence of apparant non-compliance. 

For the moment it works on dictation though , same as a BoI account addition.....although the latter will thereafter show in the interface .


----------



## murphaph (27 Oct 2004)

*Re: AIB DID say to me*

I just called AIB 24Hr (again) and asked to add the moneybookers (BOI) account to my list so I could fund my shiny new moneybookers account, only to be informed _that_acount was not allowed as it is a _personal banking service_ (wtf?) they [AIB] are providing and I would have to speak with one of them each and every time I want to transfer funds internationally. The girl on the phone was very nice but ffs come on AIB. Talk about making it awkward to transfer funds out of the country-anyone would think it's a big conspiracy!


----------



## w0dgah (27 Oct 2004)

*Here is the culprit !*

David Roberts
Senior Manager
AIB eBusiness & Payments
Bankcentre
Ballsbridge
Dublin 4
Tel: 01-641 1803
Email: david.h.roberts@aib.ie

Ask him what they are up to and when the Online IBAN facility is going live. They told me early next year . IBAN has been supported by the bank since July 2003 so enough is enough.


----------



## Max Hopper (27 Oct 2004)

*w0dgah* wrote -





> IBAN has been supported by the bank since July 2003 so enough is enough.


And he/she/it is correct. *Enough is enough*. It is time to leave the Irish banks for *e*-er pastures. BIC/IBAN usage was _effective_ throughout the eurozone on 01 January 2001. But tah be sure, it'll be grand, eh?


----------



## murphaph (27 Oct 2004)

Max,
Do you use ABN for paypath too? 
cheers.


----------



## rainyday (27 Oct 2004)

*Re: AIB DID say to me*



> add the moneybookers (BOI) account to my list so I could fund my shiny new moneybookers account, only to be informed thatacount was not allowed as it is a personal banking service (wtf?)


I would refer this to [broken link removed] and/or The Competition Authority. It seems anti-competitive to me.

Murph - Please post the account number & sort code for moneybookers and I'll test to see if I can add them as a payee to my NIB online banking.


----------



## murphaph (27 Oct 2004)

Hi Rainyday,

Here you go;

Account holder: Moneybookers Ltd. 
Bank: Bank of Ireland 
Account number: 89358542 
Sort / Bank Code: 901490 
Account currency: EUR 

They said on the phone the only way I could xfer funds to _that_ account would be by cheque or bank draft, ba$tard$!!

Funnily enough at the bottom of the moneybookers page with their R.O.I. details (ie the above account), they have a link to AIB, indicating that exactly what I wanted to do could be done online. I guess these guys don't deal with Irish banks too often huh.


----------



## Max Hopper (27 Oct 2004)

Did you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->No. That is a US$-centric payment system and AFAIK only accepts US accounts as _confirmed bank accounts_.


----------



## murphaph (27 Oct 2004)

No I meant paypath, 

Like when your employer pays your salary directly into your account, are there any problems doing that into a Dutch account?


----------



## rainyday (27 Oct 2004)

NIB let me add this account as a payee. I tried to make a payment of €0.01 into the account as a test, but the minimum payment is €1, and my meanness outweighs my curiousity when it comes to €1.


----------



## murphaph (27 Oct 2004)

I reckon if you can add the account then it would let you continue. Bloody AIB. 

Thanks for that.


----------



## murphaph (27 Oct 2004)

Hello, [broken link removed].<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Not since 01.01.2001 when I pitched a fit about my EU rights being abridged. An Irish payroll outfit got euro-religion that day from the preachings of a large client.


----------



## Max Hopper (27 Oct 2004)

FYI -<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->The moneybookers BIC & IBAN is :<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->BIGTIE2DXXX IE48BOFI90149089358542<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->HTH


----------



## MugsGame (9 Nov 2004)

*Re: AIB DID say to me*



> I just called AIB 24Hr (again) and asked to add the moneybookers (BOI) account to my list so I could fund my shiny new moneybookers account, only to be informed thatacount was not allowed as it is a personal banking service (wtf?) they [AIB] are providing and I would have to speak with one of them each and every time I want to transfer funds internationally.



You can set this up yourself in AIB Online Banking.
1. Login
2. Go to Transfer -> Add
3. Enter the Irish sort code and account number for MoneyBooker's BOI holding account
4. When you use the Transfer facility, remember to quote
your MoneyBookers reference number in the AIB Online form
where it says:
"Enter a description to appear on the recipient's statement"
(For some recipients, e.g. Northern Rock, if you ring them AIB will set up the transfer details so the reference number is filled in automatically.).


----------



## MugsGame (9 Nov 2004)

*ABN Amro Current and Deposit Account*



> Or you could avoid all the nonsense associated with banking in Ireland (promulgated by our avariciousness) and bank in Holland (which you are entitled to to as an EU citizen).


They also offer a !!


----------



## murphaph (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: ABN Amro Current and Deposit Account*

@mugsGame

You can't add a non-AIB account online. The AIB part of the sort code, ie. 93-XX-XX is already filled in. A BOI sort code is 90-XX-XX. It even states that you MUST call them to add NON-AIB accounts to your list.


----------



## MugsGame (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: ABN Amro Current and Deposit Account*

Sorry murphaph, I missed that.
I've had a Bank of Ireland account on there for years. I don't remember how I added it; it must have been by phone.

In this case - there shouldn't be anything special about the MoneyBookers account. Have you tried ringing them up and asking them to add your "parents" account, giving them the MoneyBookers account number?


----------



## murphaph (13 Nov 2004)

*AIB*

Yeah, tried that. They were having none of it once they heard the reference number-they knew it was nothing to do with personal banking. I'm leaving AIB soon anyway so I don't care anymore. My next bank for daily banking will be www.dkb.de (german text), all free internet only banking. AIB suck.


----------



## MugsGame (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: AIB*

re: the reference number, do you mean your MoneyBookers customer reference number? It should be possible to get them to add the MoneyBookers BoI account details without mentioning your reference number. Then quote your reference number manually every time you do a transfer.

Please let us know how you get on with dkb.
Do you have to visit Germany to open an account?


----------



## Max Hopper (16 Nov 2004)

Much done. More to do.  is one. Any others for 21st century banking and putting-up or shutting-up?<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Remarkable. From transferring funds to a Germany bank all the way to transferring accounts to a German bank.


----------



## murphaph (16 Nov 2004)

Well, I'm emmigrating to Germany where regular banks are a rip off, just like here (not uncommon to pay €65 annually for credit cards). dkb won the waren-stiftung finanz test a couple of months ago, a reputable consumer organisation over there. I have no idea if you actually have to live there or not but I'm sure under EU rules they'd have to let you bank with them. However-they have a limited number of walk in branches (mostly in East Germany strangely) where you can actually talk to someone if you need to (in german only). They also ony operate a german language only online service, so I suppose ABN would be better with their english one (for most people here anyway).


----------

